# Odd..............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

At the range Saturday morning, and was firing my 5" Super blackhawk. I'd fired maybe 25 ~ 30 rounds, and just finished a five shot string and cradled the gun in my left hand for ejection. I felt something drop into my palm. Upon close examination, it was a primer anvil!
How that ever got out, I don't know, and am not sure where it came from. I didn't keep it, but, in retrospect, I seem to think it was a small pistol primer.

I haven't broken down my empties from Saturday's shooting yet, so don't know if any round is missing a primer anvil.

Anybody make anything of that?

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt017 I have never heard of such a thing. :smt102Got me?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

If they were reloads it might be possible the primer wasn't seated all the way, and blew out?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Gunerd said:


> If they were reloads it might be possible the primer wasn't seated all the way, and blew out?


They were reloads-mine. And no way the primer will blow out far enough to allow the anvil to escape. And it certainly didn't pass through the flash hole.

The primer always blows out, or back, in a revolver, but it is restrained by the standing breech. Then the case pushes back and re-seats the primer. That this does not occur in other guns is due to the fact that the breech block, or slide, rigidly supports the case head and prevents primer set back.

Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's really bizarre. I can't think of any reasonable explanation for it. Could the primer have ruptured? That doesn't sound right either.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've derpimed all that .44 brass, and nothing seemed amiss. The anvil dropped out from the front of the cylinder, so no way it could have squirted past the flash hole.

Only explanation I can come up with is that the anvil might have dropped into my powder measure and been dispensed with the poowder charge.

Or, maybe a stray from a nearby shooter, as I'm often treated to those brass showers.

Bob Wright


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Small anvi?*

If it was a small pistol anvil, it must have come from somewhere outside
your gun. I am guessing here, but I think it might have come from a
neighboring shooter. Was there anyone around you shooting anything at
the time of the occurrance? Sure is a stange thing to fall out of your gun!
:?:


----------

